# Got this update on my phone this morning...



## Golfing Gator

"Dow is set to plunge nearly 500 points as China announces new tariffs today".

Thank you President Trump...glad I am still more than a decade away from retirement, though that may not be enough time to undo the damage this moron will do.


----------



## Mac1958

And here we go again.  Short term moves in the stock market as political ammo.


----------



## Golfing Gator

Mac1958 said:


> And here we go again.  Short term moves in the stock market as political ammo.



Over time those short term moves add up.


----------



## Penelope

I'd rather a steady incline like under Obama did, than erratic.


----------



## Moonglow

Golfing Gator said:


> "Dow is set to plunge nearly 500 points as China announces new tariffs today".
> 
> Thank you President Trump...glad I am still more than a decade away from retirement, though that may not be enough time to undo the damage this moron will do.


Don't think of it as a loss, think of it as a character building moment you can use in retirement instead of the dough...


----------



## Moonglow

Penelope said:


> I'd rather a steady incline like under Obama did, than erratic.


It works better in the long run but those certain people with gold in their veins can't wait.......


----------



## Crepitus

The economy, like the market, is no where near as strong as people had hoped.  Be prepared for the tRump recession.


----------



## Mac1958

Golfing Gator said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> And here we go again.  Short term moves in the stock market as political ammo.
> 
> 
> 
> Over time those short term moves add up.
Click to expand...

I don't know if any of this stuff is supposed to be taken seriously, so I just assume it's just for fun.  We all know better than this.  At least I hope we do.
.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta

Penelope said:


> I'd rather a steady incline like under Obama did, than erratic.



Recovery is not profit, and Obama had nothing to do with it.


----------



## mudwhistle

Penelope said:


> I'd rather a steady incline like under Obama did, than erratic.


Sorry, Trump isn't a crook like Obama. 
He's not gonna bribe the fed chairman into lowering interest rates and he's not gonna use Quantitative Easing to artificially prop up the markets.


----------



## Crepitus

mudwhistle said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'd rather a steady incline like under Obama did, than erratic.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, Trump isn't a crook like Obama.
> He's not gonna bribe the fed chairman into lowering interest rates and he's not gonna use Quantitative Easing to artificially prop up the markets.
Click to expand...

Bribe the fed chair into lowering interest rates?

What planet are you from anyway?


----------



## Golfing Gator

Crepitus said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'd rather a steady incline like under Obama did, than erratic.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, Trump isn't a crook like Obama.
> He's not gonna bribe the fed chairman into lowering interest rates and he's not gonna use Quantitative Easing to artificially prop up the markets.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bribe the fed chair into lowering interest rates?
> 
> What planet are you from anyway?
Click to expand...


Trump's Anus


----------



## rightwinger

Golfing Gator said:


> "Dow is set to plunge nearly 500 points as China announces new tariffs today".
> 
> Thank you President Trump...glad I am still more than a decade away from retirement, though that may not be enough time to undo the damage this moron will do.


Why does our president hate America?


----------



## Marion Morrison

The sky is falling!


----------



## LordBrownTrout

Golfing Gator said:


> "Dow is set to plunge nearly 500 points as China announces new tariffs today".
> 
> Thank you President Trump...glad I am still more than a decade away from retirement, though that may not be enough time to undo the damage this moron will do.



Im looking forward to it crashing to about 5000.  Pick up some good bets for pennies on the dollar.


----------



## BrokeLoser

Like any of you lowlife piece of shit LefTards have anything at stake in the stock market....haha. Funny shit.
You beg taxpayers to pay your way....yet you have investment accounts....RIGHT!
Makes perfect sense to ignorant fools I guess.


----------



## Golfing Gator

Marion Morrison said:


> The sky is falling!



Nope, just the market and our economy


----------



## Golfing Gator

LordBrownTrout said:


> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Dow is set to plunge nearly 500 points as China announces new tariffs today".
> 
> Thank you President Trump...glad I am still more than a decade away from retirement, though that may not be enough time to undo the damage this moron will do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im looking forward to it crashing to about 5000.  Pick up some good bets for pennies on the dollar.
Click to expand...


Not everyone has that luxury


----------



## Golfing Gator

BrokeLoser said:


> Like any of you lowlife piece of shit LefTards have anything at stake in the stock market....haha. Funny shit.
> You beg taxpayers to pay your way....yet you have investment accounts....RIGHT!
> Makes perfect sense to ignorant fools I guess.



My poor little communist racist!   you who wants the government to control the economy should not be calling anyone a leftist


----------



## Pogo

Mac1958 said:


> And here we go again.  Short term moves in the stock market as political ammo.



When they're direct results of ill-thought-out Presidential petulance, that becomes inevitable.


----------



## Marion Morrison

Like the market was gonna go up forever and ever anyway.


----------



## Pogo

BrokeLoser said:


> Like any of you lowlife piece of shit LefTards have anything at stake in the stock market....haha. Funny shit.
> You beg taxpayers to pay your way....yet you have investment accounts....RIGHT!
> Makes perfect sense to ignorant fools I guess.



I certainly do, and it's in the red for the year.


----------



## edthecynic

Golfing Gator said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> And here we go again.  Short term moves in the stock market as political ammo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Over time those short term moves add up.
Click to expand...

Right now they are down from 26,616 so that is more than a 10% correction over the period.


----------



## Pogo

Golfing Gator said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> And here we go again.  Short term moves in the stock market as political ammo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Over time those short term moves add up.
Click to expand...


This particular 'short term move' has been short term moving downward since January 29th.


----------



## edthecynic

mudwhistle said:


> Trump isn't a crook like Obama.


That's right, Tramp is a crook like no other crook in the history of crooks, that I can tell you, the greatest crook in history, believe me.


----------



## Pogo

edthecynic said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump isn't a crook like Obama.
> 
> 
> 
> That's right, Tramp is a crook like no other crook in the history of crooks, that I can tell you, the greatest crook in history, believe me.
Click to expand...


Many people are saying that.  I've got people dancing on rooftops looking into it now.  It's unbelievable what they've found.


----------



## BrokeLoser

Golfing Gator said:


> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> 
> Like any of you lowlife piece of shit LefTards have anything at stake in the stock market....haha. Funny shit.
> You beg taxpayers to pay your way....yet you have investment accounts....RIGHT!
> Makes perfect sense to ignorant fools I guess.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My poor little communist racist!   you who wants the government to control the economy should not be calling anyone a leftist
Click to expand...


You really need to learn to use better judgement, you devalue the word “racist” big time. You yank that race card awfully quick...anyone that knows me knows that I’m a bigot through and through....I don’t hate anyone for the color of their skin...I’m an equal opportunity hater...I hate all filthy piece of shits regardless of color...and I particularly HATE illegal federal criminals. Grab your balls and sack up buddy...demand better of your fellow Americans...don’t be scared to have an expectation of people.


----------



## Faun

mudwhistle said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'd rather a steady incline like under Obama did, than erratic.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, Trump isn't a crook like Obama.
> He's not gonna bribe the fed chairman into lowering interest rates and he's not gonna use Quantitative Easing to artificially prop up the markets.
Click to expand...

Should I care that the government helped quadruple my 401K?


----------



## Mac1958

Pogo said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> And here we go again.  Short term moves in the stock market as political ammo.
> 
> 
> 
> When they're direct results of ill-thought-out Presidential petulance, that becomes inevitable.
Click to expand...

Yes, people do love to simplify things into the absurd when they can make it political.
.


----------



## Mac1958

I hope people don't invest for the retirement the way they politicize the stock market.

No doubt some do.  Holy crap.


----------



## Pogo

Mac1958 said:


> I hope people don't invest for the retirement the way they politicize the stock market.
> 
> No doubt some do.  Holy crap.



  What does that even mean?


----------



## Mac1958

Pogo said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hope people don't invest for the retirement the way they politicize the stock market.
> 
> No doubt some do.  Holy crap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What does that even mean?
Click to expand...

Nothing.
.


----------



## Manonthestreet

Mac1958 said:


> And here we go again.  Short term moves in the stock market as political ammo.


And we know markets can be manipulated to enhance political messaging and policy.


----------



## easyt65

Golfing Gator said:


> Got this update on my phone this morning...:  "Dow is set to plunge nearly 500 points as China announces new tariffs today".


You should tell your mom to stop calling you in the morning with  this kind of crap....


----------



## my2¢

As far as the stock market goes a downturn is good for those who don't need the money soon and are investing regularly through their 401k's and such.  What my eye is on is the economy in general. Trump is banking that a trade war is good for America, Wall Street currently sees things differently.

I got mine and so I'm not that concerned for myself.  If the economy grows 4% then that'll be great opportunities for the work force.  If the economy slows, well then most will get by but there will be those who are screwed just as we saw in the downturn of a decade ago.


----------



## Pogo

my2¢ said:


> As far as the stock market goes a downturn is good for those who don't need the money soon and are investing regularly through their 401k's and such.  What my eye is on is the economy in general. Trump is banking that a trade war is good for America, Wall Street currently sees things differently.
> 
> I got mine and so I'm not that concerned for myself.  If the economy grows 4% then that'll be great opportunities for the work force.  If the economy slows, well then most will get by but there will be those who are screwed just as we saw in the downturn of a decade ago.



Translation: "I've got my money under my mattress so it's immune".

Good on ya.  That was smart planning.


----------



## HappyJoy

LordBrownTrout said:


> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Dow is set to plunge nearly 500 points as China announces new tariffs today".
> 
> Thank you President Trump...glad I am still more than a decade away from retirement, though that may not be enough time to undo the damage this moron will do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im looking forward to it crashing to about 5000.  Pick up some good bets for pennies on the dollar.
Click to expand...


So, you're rooting for a world wide depression?


----------



## LordBrownTrout

HappyJoy said:


> LordBrownTrout said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Dow is set to plunge nearly 500 points as China announces new tariffs today".
> 
> Thank you President Trump...glad I am still more than a decade away from retirement, though that may not be enough time to undo the damage this moron will do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im looking forward to it crashing to about 5000.  Pick up some good bets for pennies on the dollar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, you're rooting for a world wide depression?
Click to expand...


No, but we're due for a correction based on the bubbles that the fed has created.


----------



## Pogo

HappyJoy said:


> LordBrownTrout said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Dow is set to plunge nearly 500 points as China announces new tariffs today".
> 
> Thank you President Trump...glad I am still more than a decade away from retirement, though that may not be enough time to undo the damage this moron will do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im looking forward to it crashing to about 5000.  Pick up some good bets for pennies on the dollar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, you're rooting for a world wide depression?
Click to expand...


---- which he'll then proceed to blame on O'bama.  Again.


----------



## LordBrownTrout

Pogo said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LordBrownTrout said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Dow is set to plunge nearly 500 points as China announces new tariffs today".
> 
> Thank you President Trump...glad I am still more than a decade away from retirement, though that may not be enough time to undo the damage this moron will do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im looking forward to it crashing to about 5000.  Pick up some good bets for pennies on the dollar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, you're rooting for a world wide depression?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ---- which he'll then proceed to blame on O'bama.  Again.
Click to expand...


What are you even mumbling about?  Why are you blaming obama on something that is going to happen in the future?


----------



## HappyJoy

LordBrownTrout said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LordBrownTrout said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Dow is set to plunge nearly 500 points as China announces new tariffs today".
> 
> Thank you President Trump...glad I am still more than a decade away from retirement, though that may not be enough time to undo the damage this moron will do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im looking forward to it crashing to about 5000.  Pick up some good bets for pennies on the dollar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, you're rooting for a world wide depression?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, but we're due for a correction based on the bubbles that the fed has created.
Click to expand...


This isn't a correction. 2018 has been the stock market's response to Trump's tariff policies and China's reaction. It's also just the beginning. 

I'm still modestly contributing through my 401k however I've decided not to invest further outside of my 401k as I'm not convinced this 'correction' is done just yet.


----------



## LordBrownTrout

HappyJoy said:


> LordBrownTrout said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LordBrownTrout said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Dow is set to plunge nearly 500 points as China announces new tariffs today".
> 
> Thank you President Trump...glad I am still more than a decade away from retirement, though that may not be enough time to undo the damage this moron will do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im looking forward to it crashing to about 5000.  Pick up some good bets for pennies on the dollar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, you're rooting for a world wide depression?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, but we're due for a correction based on the bubbles that the fed has created.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This isn't a correction. 2018 has been the stock market's response to Trump's tariff policies and China's reaction. It's also just the beginning.
> 
> I'm still modestly contributing through my 401k however I've decided not to invest further outside of my 401k as I'm not convinced this 'correction' is done just yet.
Click to expand...


Those are small periphery.  The big ones coming are the bonds and housing and the feds inaction on interest.


----------



## HappyJoy

LordBrownTrout said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LordBrownTrout said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LordBrownTrout said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Dow is set to plunge nearly 500 points as China announces new tariffs today".
> 
> Thank you President Trump...glad I am still more than a decade away from retirement, though that may not be enough time to undo the damage this moron will do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im looking forward to it crashing to about 5000.  Pick up some good bets for pennies on the dollar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, you're rooting for a world wide depression?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, but we're due for a correction based on the bubbles that the fed has created.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This isn't a correction. 2018 has been the stock market's response to Trump's tariff policies and China's reaction. It's also just the beginning.
> 
> I'm still modestly contributing through my 401k however I've decided not to invest further outside of my 401k as I'm not convinced this 'correction' is done just yet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Those are small periphery.  The big ones coming are the bonds and housing and the feds inaction on interest.
Click to expand...


A 10% drop in the market is not small. I'd hate to be retiring this year if you're still heavily in the market.


----------



## Dragonlady

mudwhistle said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'd rather a steady incline like under Obama did, than erratic.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, Trump isn't a crook like Obama.
> He's not gonna bribe the fed chairman into lowering interest rates and he's not gonna use Quantitative Easing to artificially prop up the markets.
Click to expand...


Trump isn’t a crook???  Talk about wilful blindness.

Trump is the most corrupt President since Warren Harding. Trump and his cabinet have their hands directly in the public purse and are helping themselves to travel and perks.

Just look at the corruption of Scott Pruitt and his $50 a night condo rental from a lobbyist. Or his trip to the Middle East to sell liquified gas - for the owners of that condo. That’s the Energy Secretary’s job, not the head of the EPA.

Or the number of Cabinet members using private jets and military planes for travel.

Trump has refused to divest himself of his business, which he promised he would do, or even put it in a blind trust. He’s profiting by selling crap with the Presidential seal on it, billing the White House for his travel to his resort properties every weekend, and keeping Melania in New York for months.

Trump promised to work to make Americans rich. The only people he’s making richer are his family and billionaire cronies.


----------



## ATL

Crepitus said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'd rather a steady incline like under Obama did, than erratic.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, Trump isn't a crook like Obama.
> He's not gonna bribe the fed chairman into lowering interest rates and he's not gonna use Quantitative Easing to artificially prop up the markets.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bribe the fed chair into lowering interest rates?
> 
> What planet are you from anyway?
Click to expand...


Fake Earth.


----------



## Thinker101

Golfing Gator said:


> "Dow is set to plunge nearly 500 points as China announces new tariffs today".
> 
> Thank you President Trump...glad I am still more than a decade away from retirement, though that may not be enough time to undo the damage this moron will do.



Better sell now, sell everything.  Perhaps you could invest in Bitcoin.


----------



## postman

HappyJoy said:


> This isn't a correction. 2018 has been the stock market's response to Trump's tariff policies and China's reaction. It's also just the beginning.
> 
> I'm still modestly contributing through my 401k however I've decided not to invest further outside of my 401k as I'm not convinced this 'correction' is done just yet.



Let's just hope Bolton doesn't start a war with Iran.

Here's what happens to stock markets when the world goes to war

Looking at recent history, US involvement in Iraq in both 1990 (Iraq War I) and 2003 (Iraq War II) led to a fall in stocks of more than 10%.


----------



## Thinker101

Dragonlady said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'd rather a steady incline like under Obama did, than erratic.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, Trump isn't a crook like Obama.
> He's not gonna bribe the fed chairman into lowering interest rates and he's not gonna use Quantitative Easing to artificially prop up the markets.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump isn’t a crook???  Talk about wilful blindness.
> 
> Trump is the most corrupt President since Warren Harding. Trump and his cabinet have their hands directly in the public purse and are helping themselves to travel and perks.
> 
> Just look at the corruption of Scott Pruitt and his $50 a night condo rental from a lobbyist. Or his trip to the Middle East to sell liquified gas - for the owners of that condo. That’s the Energy Secretary’s job, not the head of the EPA.
> 
> Or the number of Cabinet members using private jets and military planes for travel.
> 
> Trump has refused to divest himself of his business, which he promised he would do, or even put it in a blind trust. He’s profiting by selling crap with the Presidential seal on it, billing the White House for his travel to his resort properties every weekend, and keeping Melania in New York for months.
> 
> Trump promised to work to make Americans rich. The only people he’s making richer are his family and billionaire cronies.
Click to expand...


Trump promised to make Americans rich?


----------



## HappyJoy

postman said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> This isn't a correction. 2018 has been the stock market's response to Trump's tariff policies and China's reaction. It's also just the beginning.
> 
> I'm still modestly contributing through my 401k however I've decided not to invest further outside of my 401k as I'm not convinced this 'correction' is done just yet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let's just hope Bolton doesn't start a war with Iran.
> 
> Here's what happens to stock markets when the world goes to war
> 
> Looking at recent history, US involvement in Iraq in both 1990 (Iraq War I) and 2003 (Iraq War II) led to a fall in stocks of more than 10%.
Click to expand...


Yep, elections have consequences,  I sure hope we show up in the midterms and beyond.

EDIT: What I'm concerned about is us ducking the Iran deal which then would send a message to North Korea that we don't keep our promises and we are stuck with both countries continuing with building nuclear arms while our relationships with their guardians continues to worsen. 

Tariff war with China
North Korean nukes

Russia's continued involvement in our and other countries' elections
Iran nukes

I don't think these will be minor one offs for the stock market.


----------



## Golfing Gator

Thinker101 said:


> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Dow is set to plunge nearly 500 points as China announces new tariffs today".
> 
> Thank you President Trump...glad I am still more than a decade away from retirement, though that may not be enough time to undo the damage this moron will do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Better sell now, sell everything.  Perhaps you could invest in Bitcoin.
Click to expand...


Such small minds on this board


Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## SassyIrishLass

Golfing Gator said:


> Thinker101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Dow is set to plunge nearly 500 points as China announces new tariffs today".
> 
> Thank you President Trump...glad I am still more than a decade away from retirement, though that may not be enough time to undo the damage this moron will do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Better sell now, sell everything.  Perhaps you could invest in Bitcoin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Such small minds on this board
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com
Click to expand...


Markets coming back...they always do and the savvy traders made money (or will)


----------



## Thinker101

Golfing Gator said:


> Thinker101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Dow is set to plunge nearly 500 points as China announces new tariffs today".
> 
> Thank you President Trump...glad I am still more than a decade away from retirement, though that may not be enough time to undo the damage this moron will do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Better sell now, sell everything.  Perhaps you could invest in Bitcoin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Such small minds on this board
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com
Click to expand...


Yup, too bad yours is as small as they get.


----------



## postman

Thinker101 said:


> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump promised to work to make Americans rich. The only people he’s making richer are his family and billionaire cronies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump promised to make Americans rich?
Click to expand...


Yes, Trump promised to make Americans rich, but not all of them.  Trump also promised to drain the swamp.


----------



## HappyJoy

postman said:


> Thinker101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump promised to work to make Americans rich. The only people he’s making richer are his family and billionaire cronies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump promised to make Americans rich?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, Trump promised to make Americans rich, but not all of them.  Trump also promised to drain the swamp.
Click to expand...


He did drain the swamp, and the drain pipes lead right to D.C.


----------



## Golfing Gator

Thinker101 said:


> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thinker101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Dow is set to plunge nearly 500 points as China announces new tariffs today".
> 
> Thank you President Trump...glad I am still more than a decade away from retirement, though that may not be enough time to undo the damage this moron will do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Better sell now, sell everything.  Perhaps you could invest in Bitcoin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Such small minds on this board
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yup, too bad yours is as small as they get.
Click to expand...


ohhhh...that will teach me!


----------



## EGR one

The market goes up, and the market goes down.  That is why it is called a market.  Buy low, sell high and prosperity shall overtake you.  

Long term, the stock market is a good investment.  Short term, it is, and always has been, a gamble.

Anyone who needs their investments for a secure retirement, and is within ten years of retirement, should be shifting from the stock market into more stable instruments.


----------



## TomParks

SassyIrishLass said:


> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thinker101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Dow is set to plunge nearly 500 points as China announces new tariffs today".
> 
> Thank you President Trump...glad I am still more than a decade away from retirement, though that may not be enough time to undo the damage this moron will do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Better sell now, sell everything.  Perhaps you could invest in Bitcoin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Such small minds on this board
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Markets coming back...they always do and the savvy traders made money (or will)
Click to expand...


Yep another sky is falling moment today.....Trump has the right staff to deal with China


----------



## Thinker101

Golfing Gator said:


> Thinker101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thinker101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Dow is set to plunge nearly 500 points as China announces new tariffs today".
> 
> Thank you President Trump...glad I am still more than a decade away from retirement, though that may not be enough time to undo the damage this moron will do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Better sell now, sell everything.  Perhaps you could invest in Bitcoin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Such small minds on this board
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yup, too bad yours is as small as they get.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ohhhh...that will teach me!
Click to expand...


Although I highly doubt if you've learned anything.


----------



## SassyIrishLass

TomParks said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thinker101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Dow is set to plunge nearly 500 points as China announces new tariffs today".
> 
> Thank you President Trump...glad I am still more than a decade away from retirement, though that may not be enough time to undo the damage this moron will do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Better sell now, sell everything.  Perhaps you could invest in Bitcoin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Such small minds on this board
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Markets coming back...they always do and the savvy traders made money (or will)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yep another sky is falling moment today.....Trump has the right staff to deal with China
Click to expand...


I bought more on one I am in on this morning...already up .29 on it


----------



## postman

HappyJoy said:


> postman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thinker101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump promised to work to make Americans rich. The only people he’s making richer are his family and billionaire cronies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump promised to make Americans rich?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, Trump promised to make Americans rich, but not all of them.  Trump also promised to drain the swamp.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He did drain the swamp, and the drain pipes lead right to D.C.
Click to expand...


Are you trying to say that renting a room from a lobbyist, who threw in access to the whole house, including guests sleeping there for free, in the heart of Washington DC for $50 a night isn't an example of draining the swamp?


----------



## Golfing Gator

Thinker101 said:


> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thinker101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thinker101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Dow is set to plunge nearly 500 points as China announces new tariffs today".
> 
> Thank you President Trump...glad I am still more than a decade away from retirement, though that may not be enough time to undo the damage this moron will do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Better sell now, sell everything.  Perhaps you could invest in Bitcoin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Such small minds on this board
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yup, too bad yours is as small as they get.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ohhhh...that will teach me!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Although I highly doubt if you've learned anything.
Click to expand...


That is because there is nothing a moron could teach me.   Stick your head back up Trump's ass and wait for the next talking points email


----------



## EGR one

Trump is doing what absolutely needs to be done to end the rip off of the USA by foreign governments.  There will certainly be short term pain in some areas of our economy, but the long term benefits are worth the pain.  

Yes, consumer prices will rise as cheap foreign goods become less cheap.  But, wages and profits will also rise, and level out at on a new plain.  I am willing to pay somewhat higher prices, if it will result in many new high paying jobs for Americans.


----------



## postman

EGR one said:


> The market goes up, and the market goes down.  That is why it is called a market.  Buy low, sell high and prosperity shall overtake you.
> 
> Long term, the stock market is a good investment.  Short term, it is, and always has been, a gamble.
> 
> Anyone who needs their investments for a secure retirement, and is within ten years of retirement, *should be shifting from the stock market into more stable instruments.*



Or invest in more stable presidents.

Under Obama the market went up over 130%, 32% in his first year.


----------



## HappyJoy

postman said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> postman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thinker101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump promised to work to make Americans rich. The only people he’s making richer are his family and billionaire cronies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump promised to make Americans rich?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, Trump promised to make Americans rich, but not all of them.  Trump also promised to drain the swamp.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He did drain the swamp, and the drain pipes lead right to D.C.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you trying to say that renting a room from a lobbyist, who threw in access to the whole house, including guests sleeping there for free, in the heart of Washington DC for $50 a night isn't an example of draining the swamp?
Click to expand...


That's not corruption, that's Trump capitalism.


----------



## SassyIrishLass

postman said:


> EGR one said:
> 
> 
> 
> The market goes up, and the market goes down.  That is why it is called a market.  Buy low, sell high and prosperity shall overtake you.
> 
> Long term, the stock market is a good investment.  Short term, it is, and always has been, a gamble.
> 
> Anyone who needs their investments for a secure retirement, and is within ten years of retirement, *should be shifting from the stock market into more stable instruments.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or invest in more stable presidents.
> 
> Under Obama the market went up over 130%, 32% in his first year.
Click to expand...


Using funny money.....you're clueless


----------



## Golfing Gator

EGR one said:


> Trump is doing what absolutely needs to be done to end the rip off of the USA by foreign governments.  There will certainly be short term pain in some areas of our economy, but the long term benefits are worth the pain.
> 
> Yes, consumer prices will rise as cheap foreign goods become less cheap.  But, wages and profits will also rise, and level out at on a new plain.  I am willing to pay somewhat higher prices, if it will result in many new high paying jobs for Americans.



Yep it just sucks to be in the midst of the 2nd longest period of economic expansion in the history of our country with an historically low unemployment rate and record setting financial markets (till 3 months ago) with raising wages.

I hope someone fixes all that soon!


----------



## postman

EGR one said:


> Yes, consumer prices will rise as cheap foreign goods become less cheap.  But, wages and profits will also rise, and level out at on a new plain.  I am willing to pay somewhat higher prices, if it will result in many new high paying jobs for Americans.



Or it could result in another global recession.

Hey, either way, it's all good,  right?


----------



## HappyJoy

EGR one said:


> Trump is doing what absolutely needs to be done to end the rip off of the USA by foreign governments.  There will certainly be short term pain in some areas of our economy, but the long term benefits are worth the pain.
> 
> Yes, consumer prices will rise as cheap foreign goods become less cheap.  But, wages and profits will also rise, and level out at on a new plain.  I am willing to pay somewhat higher prices, if it will result in many new high paying jobs for Americans.



What high paying American jobs is that?


----------



## Thinker101

Golfing Gator said:


> Thinker101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thinker101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thinker101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Better sell now, sell everything.  Perhaps you could invest in Bitcoin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Such small minds on this board
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yup, too bad yours is as small as they get.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ohhhh...that will teach me!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Although I highly doubt if you've learned anything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is because there is nothing a moron could teach me.   Stick your head back up Trump's ass and wait for the next talking points email
Click to expand...

ohhhh...that will teach me!  ...dumbass


----------



## postman

SassyIrishLass said:


> postman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Or invest in more stable presidents.
> 
> Under Obama the market went up over 130%, 32% in his first year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Using funny money.....you're clueless
Click to expand...


Using federal reserve notes.  And people made a shit pile of them.  And with under 2% inflation, the pile didn't just look big, it was big.


----------



## HappyJoy

Thinker101 said:


> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thinker101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thinker101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> Such small minds on this board
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yup, too bad yours is as small as they get.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ohhhh...that will teach me!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Although I highly doubt if you've learned anything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is because there is nothing a moron could teach me.   Stick your head back up Trump's ass and wait for the next talking points email
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ohhhh...that will teach me!  ...dumbass
Click to expand...


Please shut the fuck up, your little pea-brain insults have failed you.


----------



## Golfing Gator

Thinker101 said:


> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thinker101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thinker101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> Such small minds on this board
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yup, too bad yours is as small as they get.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ohhhh...that will teach me!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Although I highly doubt if you've learned anything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is because there is nothing a moron could teach me.   Stick your head back up Trump's ass and wait for the next talking points email
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ohhhh...that will teach me!  ...dumbass
Click to expand...


----------



## SassyIrishLass

postman said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> postman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Or invest in more stable presidents.
> 
> Under Obama the market went up over 130%, 32% in his first year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Using funny money.....you're clueless
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Federal reserve notes.  And people made a shit pile of them.  And with under 2% inflation, the pile didn't just look big, it was big.
Click to expand...


Well no....run along I knew you were clueless


----------



## Thinker101

HappyJoy said:


> Thinker101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thinker101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thinker101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yup, too bad yours is as small as they get.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ohhhh...that will teach me!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Although I highly doubt if you've learned anything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is because there is nothing a moron could teach me.   Stick your head back up Trump's ass and wait for the next talking points email
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ohhhh...that will teach me!  ...dumbass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Please shut the fuck up, your little pea-brain insults have failed you.
Click to expand...


LOL...you and your sister can piss off.


----------



## mudwhistle

Crepitus said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'd rather a steady incline like under Obama did, than erratic.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, Trump isn't a crook like Obama.
> He's not gonna bribe the fed chairman into lowering interest rates and he's not gonna use Quantitative Easing to artificially prop up the markets.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bribe the fed chair into lowering interest rates?
> 
> What planet are you from anyway?
Click to expand...

Reality


----------



## mudwhistle

Golfing Gator said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'd rather a steady incline like under Obama did, than erratic.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, Trump isn't a crook like Obama.
> He's not gonna bribe the fed chairman into lowering interest rates and he's not gonna use Quantitative Easing to artificially prop up the markets.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bribe the fed chair into lowering interest rates?
> 
> What planet are you from anyway?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump's Anus
Click to expand...

Uranus


----------



## mudwhistle

edthecynic said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump isn't a crook like Obama.
> 
> 
> 
> That's right, Tramp is a crook like no other crook in the history of crooks, that I can tell you, the greatest crook in history, believe me.
Click to expand...

Only because he ran as a Republican. 
If he was a Democrat you would call him a fucking genius.


----------



## HappyJoy

Thinker101 said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thinker101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thinker101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> ohhhh...that will teach me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Although I highly doubt if you've learned anything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is because there is nothing a moron could teach me.   Stick your head back up Trump's ass and wait for the next talking points email
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ohhhh...that will teach me!  ...dumbass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Please shut the fuck up, your little pea-brain insults have failed you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL...you and your sister can piss off.
Click to expand...


But do tell, what has Trump done for the stock market in 2018?


----------



## mudwhistle

HappyJoy said:


> LordBrownTrout said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Dow is set to plunge nearly 500 points as China announces new tariffs today".
> 
> Thank you President Trump...glad I am still more than a decade away from retirement, though that may not be enough time to undo the damage this moron will do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im looking forward to it crashing to about 5000.  Pick up some good bets for pennies on the dollar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, you're rooting for a world wide depression?
Click to expand...

That wouldn't cause a depression. 

The market went down like that in the 90s and I don't remember it causing a depression.


----------



## Pogo

LordBrownTrout said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LordBrownTrout said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Dow is set to plunge nearly 500 points as China announces new tariffs today".
> 
> Thank you President Trump...glad I am still more than a decade away from retirement, though that may not be enough time to undo the damage this moron will do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im looking forward to it crashing to about 5000.  Pick up some good bets for pennies on the dollar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, you're rooting for a world wide depression?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ---- which he'll then proceed to blame on O'bama.  Again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What are you even mumbling about?  Why are you blaming obama on something that is going to happen in the future?
Click to expand...


Beats the shit outta me but it's de rigeur on this board.  Didn't you know O'bama caused the recession months before he was elected, so that he WOULD be elected, with his magic Teleprompter time machine?

FDR did the same thing in 1929, four years before taking office.

All you gotta do is read the USMB political forum.  You find out all this shit.


----------



## HappyJoy

mudwhistle said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LordBrownTrout said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Dow is set to plunge nearly 500 points as China announces new tariffs today".
> 
> Thank you President Trump...glad I am still more than a decade away from retirement, though that may not be enough time to undo the damage this moron will do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im looking forward to it crashing to about 5000.  Pick up some good bets for pennies on the dollar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, you're rooting for a world wide depression?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That wouldn't cause a depression.
> 
> The market went down like that in the 90s and I don't remember it causing a depression.
Click to expand...


From a high of roughtly 25k to 5k? The market lost 80% of it's value in the 90s? That's quite a claim, some would call that a fucking lie.


----------



## Pogo

HappyJoy said:


> Thinker101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thinker101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thinker101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Although I highly doubt if you've learned anything.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is because there is nothing a moron could teach me.   Stick your head back up Trump's ass and wait for the next talking points email
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ohhhh...that will teach me!  ...dumbass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Please shut the fuck up, your little pea-brain insults have failed you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL...you and your sister can piss off.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But do tell, what has Trump done for the stock market in 2018?
Click to expand...


Made it "low energy".

Make America Scrape Again!


----------



## mudwhistle

Thinker101 said:


> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'd rather a steady incline like under Obama did, than erratic.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, Trump isn't a crook like Obama.
> He's not gonna bribe the fed chairman into lowering interest rates and he's not gonna use Quantitative Easing to artificially prop up the markets.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump isn’t a crook???  Talk about wilful blindness.
> 
> Trump is the most corrupt President since Warren Harding. Trump and his cabinet have their hands directly in the public purse and are helping themselves to travel and perks.
> 
> Just look at the corruption of Scott Pruitt and his $50 a night condo rental from a lobbyist. Or his trip to the Middle East to sell liquified gas - for the owners of that condo. That’s the Energy Secretary’s job, not the head of the EPA.
> 
> Or the number of Cabinet members using private jets and military planes for travel.
> 
> Trump has refused to divest himself of his business, which he promised he would do, or even put it in a blind trust. He’s profiting by selling crap with the Presidential seal on it, billing the White House for his travel to his resort properties every weekend, and keeping Melania in New York for months.
> 
> Trump promised to work to make Americans rich. The only people he’s making richer are his family and billionaire cronies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump promised to make Americans rich?
Click to expand...

I don't remember him saying that.


----------



## mudwhistle

HappyJoy said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LordBrownTrout said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Dow is set to plunge nearly 500 points as China announces new tariffs today".
> 
> Thank you President Trump...glad I am still more than a decade away from retirement, though that may not be enough time to undo the damage this moron will do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im looking forward to it crashing to about 5000.  Pick up some good bets for pennies on the dollar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, you're rooting for a world wide depression?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That wouldn't cause a depression.
> 
> The market went down like that in the 90s and I don't remember it causing a depression.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> From a high of roughtly 25k to 5k? The market lost 80% of it's value in the 90s? That's quite a claim, some would call that a fucking lie.
Click to expand...

OH, I thought he said drop 5000
My mistake.


----------



## Mac1958

All one has to do is look at the numbers.

We've gone essentially sideways since late November.  That's usually known as consolidation, as the market decides where it will go next.

The breakout from this period will probably (probably, I said) depend on the strength and trajectory of current and projected corporate earnings, not the hopes and wishes of transparent hardcore partisan ideologues ignorantly trying to assign short term ups and downs to political matters.

Silly.
.


----------



## HappyJoy

Mac1958 said:


> All one has to do is look at the numbers.
> 
> We've gone essentially sideways since late November.  That's usually known as consolidation, as the market decides where it will go next.
> 
> The breakout from this period will probably (probably, I said) depend on the strength and trajectory of current and projected corporate earnings, not the hopes and wishes of transparent hardcore partisan ideologues ignorantly trying to assign short term ups and downs to political matters.
> 
> Silly.
> .



Oh good, I feel much better that the market going down as we get closer to a trade war with China is only a coincidence.


----------



## Mac1958

HappyJoy said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> All one has to do is look at the numbers.
> 
> We've gone essentially sideways since late November.  That's usually known as consolidation, as the market decides where it will go next.
> 
> The breakout from this period will probably (probably, I said) depend on the strength and trajectory of current and projected corporate earnings, not the hopes and wishes of transparent hardcore partisan ideologues ignorantly trying to assign short term ups and downs to political matters.
> 
> Silly.
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh good, I feel much better that the market going down as we get closer to a trade war with China is only a coincidence.
Click to expand...

Glad I could help.
.


----------



## HappyJoy

Mac1958 said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> All one has to do is look at the numbers.
> 
> We've gone essentially sideways since late November.  That's usually known as consolidation, as the market decides where it will go next.
> 
> The breakout from this period will probably (probably, I said) depend on the strength and trajectory of current and projected corporate earnings, not the hopes and wishes of transparent hardcore partisan ideologues ignorantly trying to assign short term ups and downs to political matters.
> 
> Silly.
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh good, I feel much better that the market going down as we get closer to a trade war with China is only a coincidence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Glad I could help.
> .
Click to expand...


So, what sort of impact has talks of a trade war had on the market?


----------



## Pogo

Mac1958 said:


> All one has to do is look at the numbers.
> 
> We've gone essentially sideways since late November.  That's usually known as consolidation, as the market decides where it will go next.
> 
> The breakout from this period will probably (probably, I said) depend on the strength and trajectory of current and projected corporate earnings, not the hopes and wishes of transparent hardcore partisan ideologues ignorantly trying to assign short term ups and downs to political matters.
> 
> Silly.
> .



Translation:  "We've lost everything that had been gained since late November".

And it hasn't been "consolidation" but rather volatile mood swings.  Stop me if that reminds you of anybody who's you know, unstable and given to emotional meltdowns.


----------



## Mac1958

HappyJoy said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> All one has to do is look at the numbers.
> 
> We've gone essentially sideways since late November.  That's usually known as consolidation, as the market decides where it will go next.
> 
> The breakout from this period will probably (probably, I said) depend on the strength and trajectory of current and projected corporate earnings, not the hopes and wishes of transparent hardcore partisan ideologues ignorantly trying to assign short term ups and downs to political matters.
> 
> Silly.
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh good, I feel much better that the market going down as we get closer to a trade war with China is only a coincidence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Glad I could help.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, what sort of impact has talks of a trade war had on the market?
Click to expand...

Uncertainty is negative in the short term, especially when the market is as highly valued as it is.  Ultimately the market is driven by the same old thing:  Earnings.

Of course, anyone paying attention (and who is honest) realizes that this is most likely Trump's and China's very public version of economic negotiation.  So, obviously, there's a long way to go and no one knows what will happen.

The consolidation has held since late November.  Anyone who wants to point at one or two reasons, especially political reasons, for short term swings is ignorant of how markets work.
.


----------



## HappyJoy

Mac1958 said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> All one has to do is look at the numbers.
> 
> We've gone essentially sideways since late November.  That's usually known as consolidation, as the market decides where it will go next.
> 
> The breakout from this period will probably (probably, I said) depend on the strength and trajectory of current and projected corporate earnings, not the hopes and wishes of transparent hardcore partisan ideologues ignorantly trying to assign short term ups and downs to political matters.
> 
> Silly.
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh good, I feel much better that the market going down as we get closer to a trade war with China is only a coincidence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Glad I could help.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, what sort of impact has talks of a trade war had on the market?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Uncertainty is negative in the short term, especially when the market is as highly valued as it is.  Ultimately the market is driven by the same old thing:  Earnings.
> 
> Of course, anyone paying attention (and who is honest) realizes that this is most likely Trump's and China's very public version of economic negotiation.  So, obviously, there's a long way to go and no one knows what will happen.
> 
> The consolidation has held since late November.  Anyone who wants to point at one or two reasons, especially political reasons, for short term swings is ignorant of how markets work.
> .
Click to expand...


You're a moving target, how convenient.


----------



## Mac1958

HappyJoy said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> All one has to do is look at the numbers.
> 
> We've gone essentially sideways since late November.  That's usually known as consolidation, as the market decides where it will go next.
> 
> The breakout from this period will probably (probably, I said) depend on the strength and trajectory of current and projected corporate earnings, not the hopes and wishes of transparent hardcore partisan ideologues ignorantly trying to assign short term ups and downs to political matters.
> 
> Silly.
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh good, I feel much better that the market going down as we get closer to a trade war with China is only a coincidence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Glad I could help.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, what sort of impact has talks of a trade war had on the market?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Uncertainty is negative in the short term, especially when the market is as highly valued as it is.  Ultimately the market is driven by the same old thing:  Earnings.
> 
> Of course, anyone paying attention (and who is honest) realizes that this is most likely Trump's and China's very public version of economic negotiation.  So, obviously, there's a long way to go and no one knows what will happen.
> 
> The consolidation has held since late November.  Anyone who wants to point at one or two reasons, especially political reasons, for short term swings is ignorant of how markets work.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're a moving target, how convenient.
Click to expand...

You asked, I answered.

I know how you'd like to keep this nice and simple, but it isn't.  This is the way it actually works.

Markets are a moving target.

Regardless, I'd never try to convince someone like you of anything.
.


----------



## boedicca

Golfing Gator said:


> "Dow is set to plunge nearly 500 points as China announces new tariffs today".
> 
> Thank you President Trump...glad I am still more than a decade away from retirement, though that may not be enough time to undo the damage this moron will do.



As the DOW is still up 20% since Trump took office, if you haven't made money, then it looks like the problem is your investment choices.


----------



## DrLove

Golfing Gator said:


> "Dow is set to plunge nearly 500 points as China announces new tariffs today".
> 
> Thank you President Trump...glad I am still more than a decade away from retirement, though that may not be enough time to undo the damage this moron will do.



I sold nearly everything I had end of January when Agent Orange started yammering about this stupidity. 

Would have lost at least ten grand if I hadn't.

Sad


----------



## HappyJoy

Mac1958 said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh good, I feel much better that the market going down as we get closer to a trade war with China is only a coincidence.
> 
> 
> 
> Glad I could help.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, what sort of impact has talks of a trade war had on the market?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Uncertainty is negative in the short term, especially when the market is as highly valued as it is.  Ultimately the market is driven by the same old thing:  Earnings.
> 
> Of course, anyone paying attention (and who is honest) realizes that this is most likely Trump's and China's very public version of economic negotiation.  So, obviously, there's a long way to go and no one knows what will happen.
> 
> The consolidation has held since late November.  Anyone who wants to point at one or two reasons, especially political reasons, for short term swings is ignorant of how markets work.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're a moving target, how convenient.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You asked, I answered.
> 
> I know how you'd like to keep this nice and simple, but it isn't.  This is the way it actually works.
> 
> Markets are a moving target.
> 
> Regardless, I'd never try to convince someone like you of anything.
> .
Click to expand...


You agreed with the statement that it was only a coincidence that the market dropped around the same time as this trade war builds and then when asked further about it you change your story.

Nobody said it was simple or other factors don't come into play, you're letting your own version of bias get in the way again.


----------



## DrLove

Mac1958 said:


> And here we go again.  Short term moves in the stock market as political ammo.



A 3,000 point dump since the end of January is hardly what can be defined as "short term".

Looks more like a trend with a madman in the Oval.


----------



## boedicca

DrLove said:


> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Dow is set to plunge nearly 500 points as China announces new tariffs today".
> 
> Thank you President Trump...glad I am still more than a decade away from retirement, though that may not be enough time to undo the damage this moron will do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I sold nearly everything I had end of January when Agent Orange started yammering about this stupidity.
> 
> Would have lost at least ten grand if I hadn't.
> 
> Sad
Click to expand...



If you sold everything at the end of January 2018, then you must have done quite well based on market performance during Trump's first year.

Just sayin'.


----------



## HappyJoy

DrLove said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> And here we go again.  Short term moves in the stock market as political ammo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A 3,000 point dump since the end of January is hardly what can be defined as "short term".
> 
> Looks more like a trend with a madman in the Oval.
Click to expand...


He doesn't want to admit that Trump had any impact on the stock market unless forced to do so.


----------



## Mac1958

HappyJoy said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Glad I could help.
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, what sort of impact has talks of a trade war had on the market?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Uncertainty is negative in the short term, especially when the market is as highly valued as it is.  Ultimately the market is driven by the same old thing:  Earnings.
> 
> Of course, anyone paying attention (and who is honest) realizes that this is most likely Trump's and China's very public version of economic negotiation.  So, obviously, there's a long way to go and no one knows what will happen.
> 
> The consolidation has held since late November.  Anyone who wants to point at one or two reasons, especially political reasons, for short term swings is ignorant of how markets work.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're a moving target, how convenient.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You asked, I answered.
> 
> I know how you'd like to keep this nice and simple, but it isn't.  This is the way it actually works.
> 
> Markets are a moving target.
> 
> Regardless, I'd never try to convince someone like you of anything.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You agreed with the statement that it was only a coincidence that the market dropped around the same time as this trade war builds and then when asked further about it you change your story.
> 
> Nobody said it was simple or other factors don't come into play, you're letting your own version of bias get in the way again.
Click to expand...

Then blame Trump for everything bad, and give Obama credit for everything good.

Your right wing counterparts/mirror images will do the exact opposite, of course.

Since this is my profession, I can't just play politics.  I have to take it seriously.
.


----------



## Mac1958

DrLove said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> And here we go again.  Short term moves in the stock market as political ammo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A 3,000 point dump since the end of January is hardly what can be defined as "short term".
> 
> Looks more like a trend with a madman in the Oval.
Click to expand...

Yes, three months is short term, in investing.  So is six.  And twelve.

I can't help that you don't know that.
.


----------



## DrLove

boedicca said:


> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Dow is set to plunge nearly 500 points as China announces new tariffs today".
> 
> Thank you President Trump...glad I am still more than a decade away from retirement, though that may not be enough time to undo the damage this moron will do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I sold nearly everything I had end of January when Agent Orange started yammering about this stupidity.
> 
> Would have lost at least ten grand if I hadn't.
> 
> Sad
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you sold everything at the end of January 2018, then you must have done quite well based on market performance during Trump's first year.
> 
> Just sayin'.
Click to expand...


Yes, what I called my "Trump Stocks" (energy, construction, etc) before his tax cuts and deregulation were good investments. That is no longer the case.


----------



## DrLove

Mac1958 said:


> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> And here we go again.  Short term moves in the stock market as political ammo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A 3,000 point dump since the end of January is hardly what can be defined as "short term".
> 
> Looks more like a trend with a madman in the Oval.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, three months is short term, in investing.  So is six.  And twelve.
> 
> I can't help that you don't know that.
> .
Click to expand...


Sorry - not if one is less than 6 years away from retirement.


----------



## Mac1958

DrLove said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> And here we go again.  Short term moves in the stock market as political ammo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A 3,000 point dump since the end of January is hardly what can be defined as "short term".
> 
> Looks more like a trend with a madman in the Oval.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, three months is short term, in investing.  So is six.  And twelve.
> 
> I can't help that you don't know that.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry - not if one is less than 6 years away from retirement.
Click to expand...

That depends on the person, their needs, their risk tolerance and their allocations.

And if they're heavy in the market six years from retirement, it's their own fault.

Basic stuff.
.


----------



## HappyJoy

Mac1958 said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, what sort of impact has talks of a trade war had on the market?
> 
> 
> 
> Uncertainty is negative in the short term, especially when the market is as highly valued as it is.  Ultimately the market is driven by the same old thing:  Earnings.
> 
> Of course, anyone paying attention (and who is honest) realizes that this is most likely Trump's and China's very public version of economic negotiation.  So, obviously, there's a long way to go and no one knows what will happen.
> 
> The consolidation has held since late November.  Anyone who wants to point at one or two reasons, especially political reasons, for short term swings is ignorant of how markets work.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're a moving target, how convenient.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You asked, I answered.
> 
> I know how you'd like to keep this nice and simple, but it isn't.  This is the way it actually works.
> 
> Markets are a moving target.
> 
> Regardless, I'd never try to convince someone like you of anything.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You agreed with the statement that it was only a coincidence that the market dropped around the same time as this trade war builds and then when asked further about it you change your story.
> 
> Nobody said it was simple or other factors don't come into play, you're letting your own version of bias get in the way again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then blame Trump for everything bad, and give Obama credit for everything good.
Click to expand...


When did I do that? Oh yeah, I didn't.  But to you assigning some amount of blame to Trump for starting this stupid trade war is beyond the pale, right? Even though you finally did just that yourself. 



> Your right wing counterparts/mirror images will do the exact opposite, of course.



There you go Mac, you and that horseshoe you carry around your neck, you are completely unable to have a conversation without your tired old 'bothsiderism' argument. Why did you initially leave Trump out of the equation about the recent slide in the stock market?



> Since this is my profession, I can't just play politics.  I have to take it seriously.
> .



Well, it appears your own biased political views are getting in the way.


----------



## boedicca

DrLove said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Dow is set to plunge nearly 500 points as China announces new tariffs today".
> 
> Thank you President Trump...glad I am still more than a decade away from retirement, though that may not be enough time to undo the damage this moron will do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I sold nearly everything I had end of January when Agent Orange started yammering about this stupidity.
> 
> Would have lost at least ten grand if I hadn't.
> 
> Sad
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you sold everything at the end of January 2018, then you must have done quite well based on market performance during Trump's first year.
> 
> Just sayin'.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, what I called my "Trump Stocks" (energy, construction, etc) before his tax cuts and deregulation were good investments. That is no longer the case.
Click to expand...



That depends upon your time horizon.  We're in a trading range and the big money loves volatility.


----------



## Mac1958

HappyJoy said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Uncertainty is negative in the short term, especially when the market is as highly valued as it is.  Ultimately the market is driven by the same old thing:  Earnings.
> 
> Of course, anyone paying attention (and who is honest) realizes that this is most likely Trump's and China's very public version of economic negotiation.  So, obviously, there's a long way to go and no one knows what will happen.
> 
> The consolidation has held since late November.  Anyone who wants to point at one or two reasons, especially political reasons, for short term swings is ignorant of how markets work.
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're a moving target, how convenient.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You asked, I answered.
> 
> I know how you'd like to keep this nice and simple, but it isn't.  This is the way it actually works.
> 
> Markets are a moving target.
> 
> Regardless, I'd never try to convince someone like you of anything.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You agreed with the statement that it was only a coincidence that the market dropped around the same time as this trade war builds and then when asked further about it you change your story.
> 
> Nobody said it was simple or other factors don't come into play, you're letting your own version of bias get in the way again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then blame Trump for everything bad, and give Obama credit for everything good.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When did I do that? Oh yeah, I didn't.  But to you assigning some amount of blame to Trump for starting this stupid trade war is beyond the pale, right? Even though you finally did just that yourself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your right wing counterparts/mirror images will do the exact opposite, of course.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There you go Mac, you and that horseshoe you carry around your neck, you are completely unable to have a conversation without your tired old 'bothsiderism' argument. Why did you initially leave Trump out of the equation about the recent slide in the stock market?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since this is my profession, I can't just play politics.  I have to take it seriously.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, it appears your own biased political views are getting in the way.
Click to expand...

Just being honest and pointing out facts.

And I don't let my left-leaning politics get in the way of my profession.

If you don't like that, too bad.
.


----------



## HappyJoy

Mac1958 said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're a moving target, how convenient.
> 
> 
> 
> You asked, I answered.
> 
> I know how you'd like to keep this nice and simple, but it isn't.  This is the way it actually works.
> 
> Markets are a moving target.
> 
> Regardless, I'd never try to convince someone like you of anything.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You agreed with the statement that it was only a coincidence that the market dropped around the same time as this trade war builds and then when asked further about it you change your story.
> 
> Nobody said it was simple or other factors don't come into play, you're letting your own version of bias get in the way again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then blame Trump for everything bad, and give Obama credit for everything good.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When did I do that? Oh yeah, I didn't.  But to you assigning some amount of blame to Trump for starting this stupid trade war is beyond the pale, right? Even though you finally did just that yourself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your right wing counterparts/mirror images will do the exact opposite, of course.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There you go Mac, you and that horseshoe you carry around your neck, you are completely unable to have a conversation without your tired old 'bothsiderism' argument. Why did you initially leave Trump out of the equation about the recent slide in the stock market?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since this is my profession, I can't just play politics.  I have to take it seriously.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, it appears your own biased political views are getting in the way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just being honest and pointing out facts.
> 
> And I don't let my left-leaning politics get in the way of my profession.
> 
> If you don't like that, too bad.
> .
Click to expand...


My only point is that Trump has had an impact on the market recently with his trade war bullshit. If said trade war continues then I think the market will suffer some more. Tell me Mac, what did my left-leaning politics get wrong?


----------



## Mac1958

HappyJoy said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You asked, I answered.
> 
> I know how you'd like to keep this nice and simple, but it isn't.  This is the way it actually works.
> 
> Markets are a moving target.
> 
> Regardless, I'd never try to convince someone like you of anything.
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You agreed with the statement that it was only a coincidence that the market dropped around the same time as this trade war builds and then when asked further about it you change your story.
> 
> Nobody said it was simple or other factors don't come into play, you're letting your own version of bias get in the way again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then blame Trump for everything bad, and give Obama credit for everything good.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When did I do that? Oh yeah, I didn't.  But to you assigning some amount of blame to Trump for starting this stupid trade war is beyond the pale, right? Even though you finally did just that yourself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your right wing counterparts/mirror images will do the exact opposite, of course.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There you go Mac, you and that horseshoe you carry around your neck, you are completely unable to have a conversation without your tired old 'bothsiderism' argument. Why did you initially leave Trump out of the equation about the recent slide in the stock market?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since this is my profession, I can't just play politics.  I have to take it seriously.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, it appears your own biased political views are getting in the way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just being honest and pointing out facts.
> 
> And I don't let my left-leaning politics get in the way of my profession.
> 
> If you don't like that, too bad.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My only point is that Trump has had an impact on the market recently with his trade war bullshit. If said trade war continues then I think the market will suffer some more. Tell me Mac, what did my left-leaning politics get wrong?
Click to expand...

You originally commented on my post, which was a comment on the OP.  You may want to read that.

You started this tedious conversation, I didn't ask for your opinion or your input.

I do know your politics, which is why I don't take you seriously.

Again:  If you don't like that, too bad.
.


----------



## HappyJoy

Mac1958 said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> You agreed with the statement that it was only a coincidence that the market dropped around the same time as this trade war builds and then when asked further about it you change your story.
> 
> Nobody said it was simple or other factors don't come into play, you're letting your own version of bias get in the way again.
> 
> 
> 
> Then blame Trump for everything bad, and give Obama credit for everything good.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When did I do that? Oh yeah, I didn't.  But to you assigning some amount of blame to Trump for starting this stupid trade war is beyond the pale, right? Even though you finally did just that yourself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your right wing counterparts/mirror images will do the exact opposite, of course.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There you go Mac, you and that horseshoe you carry around your neck, you are completely unable to have a conversation without your tired old 'bothsiderism' argument. Why did you initially leave Trump out of the equation about the recent slide in the stock market?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since this is my profession, I can't just play politics.  I have to take it seriously.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, it appears your own biased political views are getting in the way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just being honest and pointing out facts.
> 
> And I don't let my left-leaning politics get in the way of my profession.
> 
> If you don't like that, too bad.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My only point is that Trump has had an impact on the market recently with his trade war bullshit. If said trade war continues then I think the market will suffer some more. Tell me Mac, what did my left-leaning politics get wrong?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You originally commented on my post, which was a comment on the OP.  You may want to read that.
> 
> You started this tedious conversation, I didn't ask for your opinion or your input.
> 
> I do know your politics, which is why I don't take you seriously.
> 
> Again:  If you don't like that, too bad.
> .
Click to expand...


So, basically you can't find any fault with what I posted, you sure took a detour stating the obvious.


----------



## Mac1958

HappyJoy said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then blame Trump for everything bad, and give Obama credit for everything good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When did I do that? Oh yeah, I didn't.  But to you assigning some amount of blame to Trump for starting this stupid trade war is beyond the pale, right? Even though you finally did just that yourself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your right wing counterparts/mirror images will do the exact opposite, of course.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There you go Mac, you and that horseshoe you carry around your neck, you are completely unable to have a conversation without your tired old 'bothsiderism' argument. Why did you initially leave Trump out of the equation about the recent slide in the stock market?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since this is my profession, I can't just play politics.  I have to take it seriously.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, it appears your own biased political views are getting in the way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just being honest and pointing out facts.
> 
> And I don't let my left-leaning politics get in the way of my profession.
> 
> If you don't like that, too bad.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My only point is that Trump has had an impact on the market recently with his trade war bullshit. If said trade war continues then I think the market will suffer some more. Tell me Mac, what did my left-leaning politics get wrong?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You originally commented on my post, which was a comment on the OP.  You may want to read that.
> 
> You started this tedious conversation, I didn't ask for your opinion or your input.
> 
> I do know your politics, which is why I don't take you seriously.
> 
> Again:  If you don't like that, too bad.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, basically you can't find any fault with what I posted, you sure took a detour stating the obvious.
Click to expand...

Well, I don't know, because I'm not paying much attention.

I think you should run with whatever you'd like and I'll be happy to sign off on it.
.


----------



## Darkwind

Golfing Gator said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> And here we go again.  Short term moves in the stock market as political ammo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Over time those short term moves add up.
Click to expand...

Since 2016, those have added up to the positive.


----------



## HappyJoy

Mac1958 said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> When did I do that? Oh yeah, I didn't.  But to you assigning some amount of blame to Trump for starting this stupid trade war is beyond the pale, right? Even though you finally did just that yourself.
> 
> There you go Mac, you and that horseshoe you carry around your neck, you are completely unable to have a conversation without your tired old 'bothsiderism' argument. Why did you initially leave Trump out of the equation about the recent slide in the stock market?
> 
> Well, it appears your own biased political views are getting in the way.
> 
> 
> 
> Just being honest and pointing out facts.
> 
> And I don't let my left-leaning politics get in the way of my profession.
> 
> If you don't like that, too bad.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My only point is that Trump has had an impact on the market recently with his trade war bullshit. If said trade war continues then I think the market will suffer some more. Tell me Mac, what did my left-leaning politics get wrong?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You originally commented on my post, which was a comment on the OP.  You may want to read that.
> 
> You started this tedious conversation, I didn't ask for your opinion or your input.
> 
> I do know your politics, which is why I don't take you seriously.
> 
> Again:  If you don't like that, too bad.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, basically you can't find any fault with what I posted, you sure took a detour stating the obvious.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, I don't know, because I'm not paying much attention.
> 
> I think you should run with whatever you'd like and I'll be happy to sign off on it.
> .
Click to expand...


Mac, then just don't reply to my posts to begin with rather than later on when you can't answer a simple question. I'm just happy I could help you state that the Trump trade war has had an ill effect on the stock market,  That's all I was saying.


----------



## Mac1958

Hey, as I type this, the Dow is NOW UP 140!

HOLY CRAP!  THIS IS SO IMPORTANT!  SIX HOURS IN THE STOCK MARKET MEANS EVERYTHING!

C'mon Regressives, let's hear it for Trump!


.


----------



## Mac1958

HappyJoy said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just being honest and pointing out facts.
> 
> And I don't let my left-leaning politics get in the way of my profession.
> 
> If you don't like that, too bad.
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My only point is that Trump has had an impact on the market recently with his trade war bullshit. If said trade war continues then I think the market will suffer some more. Tell me Mac, what did my left-leaning politics get wrong?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You originally commented on my post, which was a comment on the OP.  You may want to read that.
> 
> You started this tedious conversation, I didn't ask for your opinion or your input.
> 
> I do know your politics, which is why I don't take you seriously.
> 
> Again:  If you don't like that, too bad.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, basically you can't find any fault with what I posted, you sure took a detour stating the obvious.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, I don't know, because I'm not paying much attention.
> 
> I think you should run with whatever you'd like and I'll be happy to sign off on it.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Mac, then just don't reply to my posts to begin with rather than later on when you can't answer a simple question. I'm just happy I could help you state that the Trump trade war has had an ill effect on the stock market,  That's all I was saying.
Click to expand...

Sounds good, thanks.
.


----------



## HenryBHough

Chuckling....

Sometimes I always seem to exit the market the day after a notable drop....but always before the bigger ones that inevitably follow. So I leave a little money on the table. A little.  What we're seeing is entirely normal.  Fake news is screaming the country will go liberal in November so the smart money is bailing out.  The only confidence factor that needs be considered is the Great Gullibility Factor.  The one that was so certain, because Fake News Media all agreed that Hillary was a shoo-in.

So, for my part, I got entirely out of the market yesterday and do not see myself getting back in until we reach Obamaesque Dow figures around 9,500.


----------



## Mac1958

THE DOW IS UP NEARLY 200 OH MY GOD WE HAVE TO MAKE TRUMP KING


----------



## Crepitus

mudwhistle said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'd rather a steady incline like under Obama did, than erratic.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, Trump isn't a crook like Obama.
> He's not gonna bribe the fed chairman into lowering interest rates and he's not gonna use Quantitative Easing to artificially prop up the markets.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bribe the fed chair into lowering interest rates?
> 
> What planet are you from anyway?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Reality
Click to expand...

Yeah.....    Nope.


----------



## TomParks

Mac1958 said:


> Hey, as I type this, the Dow is NOW UP 140!
> 
> HOLY CRAP!  THIS IS SO IMPORTANT!  SIX HOURS IN THE STOCK MARKET MEANS EVERYTHING!
> 
> C'mon Regressives, let's hear it for Trump!
> 
> 
> .



Dow +230


----------



## Mac1958

Penelope said:


> I'd rather a steady incline like under Obama did, than erratic.


We can't depend on the Fed pumping $4.5 trillion into markets any more.

We're going back to volatility, so get used to it, it'll be bumpy for a while.
.


----------



## Ridgerunner

Golfing Gator said:


> "Dow is set to plunge nearly 500 points as China announces new tariffs today".



Sure hope this fellar didn't jump out the basement window...


----------



## edthecynic

mudwhistle said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump isn't a crook like Obama.
> 
> 
> 
> That's right, Tramp is a crook like no other crook in the history of crooks, that I can tell you, the greatest crook in history, believe me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only because he ran as a Republican.
> If he was a Democrat you would call him a fucking genius.
Click to expand...

And you would call him a fucking crook.


----------



## edthecynic

mudwhistle said:


> Thinker101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump promised to make Americans rich?
> 
> 
> 
> I don't remember him saying that.
Click to expand...

"You have to be wealthy to be great, I’m sorry to say it."
- Donald Jackass Tramp, May 26, 2016


----------



## Manonthestreet

Ridgerunner said:


> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Dow is set to plunge nearly 500 points as China announces new tariffs today".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure hope this fellar didn't jump out the basement window...
Click to expand...

hope he sold it all....thread fail


----------



## mudwhistle

Crepitus said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'd rather a steady incline like under Obama did, than erratic.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, Trump isn't a crook like Obama.
> He's not gonna bribe the fed chairman into lowering interest rates and he's not gonna use Quantitative Easing to artificially prop up the markets.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bribe the fed chair into lowering interest rates?
> 
> What planet are you from anyway?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Reality
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah.....    Nope.
Click to expand...

yup


----------



## mudwhistle

edthecynic said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump isn't a crook like Obama.
> 
> 
> 
> That's right, Tramp is a crook like no other crook in the history of crooks, that I can tell you, the greatest crook in history, believe me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only because he ran as a Republican.
> If he was a Democrat you would call him a fucking genius.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And you would call him a fucking crook.
Click to expand...

Nope.
Trump thinks pretty much the way I do.
Democrats are so far left that they have become Un-American.


----------



## Muhammed

Golfing Gator said:


> "Dow is set to plunge nearly 500 points as China announces new tariffs today".
> 
> Thank you President Trump...glad I am still more than a decade away from retirement, though that may not be enough time to undo the damage this moron will do.


And it closed +230.94.

Fucking moron.


----------



## Manonthestreet

Gonna be bad very bad for tomorrow ...round two of trying to tank the market...cause Stupid Trump
Dow futures indicate more than 350 point drop at market open after Trump threatens more tariffs on China


----------



## MarathonMike

Dang it, Trump! Why don't you just play the game like all the other Presidents so we can fill our pockets and hand our kids the bill? It was so perfect for us, how dare you mess it up and do the right thing for a sustainable future?


----------

